# Guide to sub 10 + quick tips for achieving it



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello all SpeedCubers
I created a video, about achieving sub 10 on a 3x3 cube and tips and tricks for achieving so.






I Hope you like it, and tell me where I can improve
Thanks in Advance


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Mar 9, 2014)

Great video. You've earned yourself a sub! 
Although another step or two may have been helpful between sub 20 and sub 10.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ummm. This was taken from here I hope you gave credit..


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

I will post a update video later this week


1MoreSolve said:


> Great video. You've earned yourself a sub!
> Although another step or two may have been helpful between sub 20 and sub 10.



Yeah I gave credits...  Thank you PCWiz


strakerak said:


> Ummm. This was taken from here I hope you gave credit..


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

there was no new info in there.  But the video itself was not too bad. Maybe watch out for too fancy animations, as they distract from the most important part, content. The font was also hard to read and the slides went by too quickly. 
I recommend you to refrain from this format (like powerpoint with stolen text) and not many people will watch it once they realize it is just a written guide. What would be helpful, if you are (for example) sub 10, is if you show the cube, steps, movements, etc.
Otherwise, your channel does look promising an I have subscribed.


----------



## Stewy (Mar 9, 2014)

Sooo it's essentially the How to get faster using CFOP thread in a video?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> there was no new info in there.  But the video itself was not too bad. Maybe watch out for too fancy animations, as they distract from the most important part, content. The font was also hard to read and the slides went by too quickly.
> I recommend you to refrain from this format (like powerpoint with stolen text) and not many people will watch it once they realize it is just a written guide. What would be helpful, if you are (for example) sub 10, is if you show the cube, steps, movements, etc.
> Otherwise, your channel does look promising an I have subscribed.



Thanks for the feedback. I had also subbed too you some time back  Nice cyoubs style reviews. and about that slides going, faster, I have given a pdf version in desc and I thought people would pause the video and look into slide. Will add this to annotations for sure. Thanks a lot 



Stewy said:


> Sooo it's essentially the How to get faster using CFOP thread in a video?



This was made for people not on the forums as there are tons of people who are yet to know about the forums and its advantages. So, I made the video 1) To of-course give them tips and tricks for achieving sub 10 and would not say copying, rather it would be improvising as i have added some of my own tricks. 2) to refer them to this forum, especially how to guide section as it contains a lot of helpful info which people should know. If you see description, I have refered to the original thread by PCWizcube. So, it is not essential to get it on video, but a animation or two dosent hurt and also I have added some of my own stuff, like solving cross blind, then using 2x2 blocks from petrus method, then tips to learn full oll and pll which was originally not there etc which I know will help as it helped me... and it is all legal as I am giving correct to the point credits to everybody. Even the music and intro. So I hope I have made myself clear 



1MoreSolve said:


> Great video. You've earned yourself a sub!
> Although another step or two may have been helpful between sub 20 and sub 10.



I have plans on doing so but after some more videos like x cross video, then advanced stuff like that which I mentioned. So after I make all the essential requirements. I will post my own video showing how to be sub 10 and not a slideshow  Thanks for subbing


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I had also subbed too you some time back  Nice cyoubs style reviews. and about that slides going, faster, I have given a pdf version in desc and I thought people would pause the video and look into slide. Will add this to annotations for sure. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> This was made for people not on the forums as there are tons of people who are yet to know about the forums and its advantages. So, I made the video 1) To of-course give them tips and tricks for achieving sub 10 and would not say copying, rather it would be improvising as i have added some of my own tricks. 2) to refer them to this forum, especially how to guide section as it contains a lot of helpful info which people should know. If you see description, I have refered to the original thread by PCWizcube. So, it is not essential to get it on video, but a animation or two dosent hurt and also I have added some of my own stuff, like solving cross blind, then using 2x2 blocks from petrus method, then tips to learn full oll and pll which was originally not there etc which I know will help as it helped me... and it is all legal as I am giving correct to the point credits to everybody. Even the music and intro. So I hope I have made myself clear


look, you are at 25 seconds. I don't think many people will watch your video about being sub 10. Also, yes animations look nice, but having a different on for each slide and then really fancy may seem awesome, but just distracts at the end.
It would be great if you actually make a how to get faster video about like getting to 25 seconds where you actually show all the stuff. We don't need a video for a text guide. I'm not trying to criticize you, just giving some constructive feedback for next time.

oh, and thanks for subbing!


----------



## Renslay (Mar 9, 2014)

1) 30 seconds of intro and 40 seconds of outro in a less than 4 minute video.
2) It's mostly just plain text. Then why the video?!
3) It contains nothing new. A five seconds video with links to other similar / identical tips would do the same. 
4) All those underlines make it hard and uncomfortable to read.
5) The title is wrong. It should be "Guide to sub 10 seconds *WITH CFOP*"


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.
Renslay, I will keep those points in mind. I just wanted people to get an understanding of what I will be doing in my channel as I am going to provide most of those videos myself, so just and sneak peak of what will be coming in future would be it. I underlined important points. PDF is also provided if test is not watchable. I will change title asap.
@AmazingCuber, Yeah, I would try to keep animation as low as possible. I just wanted people to know what to do with CFOP and etc stuff. Read some posts above.

Thank You for all your feedback. I know what to do now


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't understand... how can you write a guide to being sub-10 when you're sub-25?

And how can you advise people that a Weilong of Shuang Ren are too fast for them until they are sub-15, when you aren't sub-15?

This video is all about style above content. There is nothing new here, you're simply trying to lure in subscribers with fancy graphics and recycled content. 

Videos should be videos; written guides should be written guides.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 9, 2014)

There's no point in making this video at all, and this all information is copied from the thread AmazingCuber pointed out. With your times, there also is no point in making this video because you can't really provide the viewer with helpful insight that will help him/her achieve the goal.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> There's no point in making this video at all, and this all copied from AmazingCuber. With your times, there also is no point in making this video because you can't really provide the viewer with helpful insight that will help him/her achieve the goal.



What do you mean with copied from me?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Um, with all due respect, wasnt "lure subscriber in with fancy graphics" too much. If you see, I am not a partner and also not doing monetization to my videos, therefore I have no interest in money matters and subscribers. And if you have see my previous posts, I said that it was basically a sneak peak to what was there to come in future. And I am sub 25, but there are people really close to me who get 9.47 avg and I took some tips and tricks from them, so it dosent matter you are sub 25 or sub 10 as long as you are giving quality stuff.
And please dont start a war here like why it is necessary and stuff. and @ Sir pipkicksass, I have high respect for you as you have honours degree from Oxford University  I did my homework properly  and your statement is justified. And the shuangren or weilong is too fast is not said by me. It was just my sub 12 and sub 10 relatives that said me that. I personally use a overlubed Weilong, so where there is a will, there is a way 



brian724080 said:


> There's no point in making this video at all, and this all copied from AmazingCuber. With your times, there also is no point in making this video because you can't really provide the viewer with helpful insight that will help him/her achieve the goal.



I copied nothing Sir. I improvised PCWiz cube's guide and added a thing or two from mine which I got from my relatives and surroundings. And I have also given proper credits to everything in a systematic manner in description, so there is no need to copy. And I myself am a fan of LACubers reviews videos and despise myself as I cannot do that and dont have proper equipment...


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 9, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Stuff



Very nice responses. 

I didn't mean lure subscribers for monetary reasons, what I meant was you are trying to attract people to your channel with the promise of secrets of achieving sub-10, whilst they would be better off subscribing to CubingWorld, or ColinBXYZ, FazRulz1, etc., if they wanted such tips. People should subscribe to your channel because of your original content.

Personally, I wouldn't advise someone on how to be sub-10. This is because I'm not sub-10 and don't feel that I'm in a position to give advice on this, any more than I would feel in a position to advise on how to fly an F-16.

I'm not trying to start a war, I'd just strongly advise you to post reviews, averages, etc., and to strengthen the following of your channel as you get faster. When you are sub-10 yourself, it's time to post a video helping other people to achieve what you have. I just think you're trying to run before you can walk.

Good luck with the channel.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for taking that in a positive way  and I understand your reasoning.You are quite good with words. Even in that thread some video about translation, you handeled it pretty well. You are my English idol now


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 9, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Thanks for taking that in a positive way  and I understand your reasoning.You are quite good with words. Even in that thread some video about translation, you handeled it pretty well. You are my English idol now



LOL! Thanks


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 9, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> What do you mean with copied from me?



Sorry, I meant to say copied from the thread AmazingCuber pointed out.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 9, 2014)

One idea is to make a road to sub10 series. You take a tip and try applying it for a while then report your progress or something. This way you still get tips out and other people around your speed might get a better idea of what they should be doing to improve at the time. If you do this make sure to talk about what were the bad habits you noticed in your solves previously and explain how the tip corrected it.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 9, 2014)

jeff081692 said:


> One idea is to make a road to sub10 series. You take a tip and try applying it for a while then report your progress or something. This way you still get tips out and other people around your speed might get a better idea of what they should be doing to improve at the time. If you do this make sure to talk about what were the bad habits you noticed in your solves previously and explain how the tip corrected it.



He cannot do that since he isn't sub 20 yet, let alone sub 10.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

The way I practice, I will get sub 20, in 2 more weeks or less  and I have already made video for more 3 weeks to come, so the next video I make, I will be sub 20 


ChickenWrap said:


> He cannot do that since he isn't sub 20 yet, let alone sub 10.




Ooh, Thanks for that idea. I will surely implement it 


jeff081692 said:


> One idea is to make a road to sub10 series. You take a tip and try applying it for a while then report your progress or something. This way you still get tips out and other people around your speed might get a better idea of what they should be doing to improve at the time. If you do this make sure to talk about what were the bad habits you noticed in your solves previously and explain how the tip corrected it.


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> He cannot do that since he isn't sub 20 yet, let alone sub 10.



As long as you are not currently sub 10 you can still aim for it. He just has a longer road to sub10.


----------

